# help!!! painting the background black



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

i'm thinking of painting back of my tank black. Can someone please tell me which one actually is a good brand or type i should use? Where can i get them. 

Thanks


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

How ironic the post before yours is mine of how to remove black paink from a tank LOL


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

hahah, did the guy tell u what type of paint he used and brand? really hoping to get it done by the weekend.


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

No i haven't bought the tank yet. I don't want some things from his setup, so we're still talking about it. 

Just wanted to get the information before i got it.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

heh, why don't you guy trade after? just kidding, putting black background is easier no? I have black bg: http://i50.tinypic.com/mmv1xi.jpg


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

it may be the easiest to just put the paper thingy that u can buy, but that also is the a lot more expensive than painting it. I did used em before, and ime using my magnetic glass cleaner over it is kindof annoyance. and there are incidents that water gets in there and i hated it. And i thought having the back painted we fix those annoyances.


----------



## frozen-fire (Jul 25, 2006)

Use a water based latex paint. 
Go into any Canadian Tire or Walmart and look for them in the paint section with the spray cans. Krylon is a good brand. 
Goes on well... and when you want to remove it, all you have to do is peel it off.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

What I've read, is that you want to put a light coat on first. let dry, then paint, let dry, then paint.

This will stop the paint from having paintbrush marks, and also stop the paint from peeling as you paint it.

do a google search,.


----------

